# How to Tie a Military-Style Shemagh



## Murphy

How to Tie a Shemagh/Keffiyeh | The Art of Manliness

Step by Step w/Pics


----------



## Sasquatch

This one gives seven different styles. Neck wrap, Bandit mask, Ninja, Brit SAS, Pirate, Spec Ops and Warmth combo.


----------



## Arklatex

Thanks!

More info


----------



## dwight55

Personally, . . . ANYONE I saw wearing one of those, . . . would automatically be on my radar, . . . as long as they were in view.

For some, . . . they might be the cat's meow, . . . I wouldn't be caught dead in one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## survival

For some reason I think terrorist or ******* when I see these. I'm with dwight55 on this one. Only started seeing them about 4 years back and now they are everywhere online or in gun/survival shops. Sorta goes along with the tacti-cool effect.

Now, I'll never be in the desert, but a snowstorm yes, I can see beneficial and I'll learn to tie one here in a few with a towel I have. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Arklatex

You have to admit that they are very useful. It is simply a handkerchief on roids.


----------



## survival

Didn't see your "uses" post Arklatex until now... I thought it was a reply attachment. Yes! very good uses... I've been trying to bring myself to buy one though for some reason. That gave me a reason to get one now, will use it on my hiking trips.


----------



## Sasquatch

dwight55 said:


> Personally, . . . ANYONE I saw wearing one of those, . . . would automatically be on my radar, . . . as long as they were in view.
> 
> For some, . . . they might be the cat's meow, . . . I wouldn't be caught dead in one.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Can't say that I'd wear one down to the local Applebee's or when headed to the movies but I do carry one in my pack and it's been handy a few times. While hiking I was deep on a trail and out of nowhere millions of gnats showed up. Started going in my ears and mouth so I stopped and wrapped my head. With my sunglasses on it kept them at bay. Also used it in a sandstorm once. I do hate when I see women wearing them as a fashion statement. Even worse when a guy does it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I love these. I keep two in my car at all times (unless I'm wearing one.) If you wear them regularly you will get people around you used to seeing them and cause them to become complacent in their observations of you. I live in a large apartment complex, and, at first, everyone was watching me when I wore them. 3 months later no one even bats an eye. I guess it helps that they regularly see me in both my military and security uniforms, but they no longer take special notice.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Very good concealment cover....


----------



## csi-tech

It's not a sandstorm any more. CNN has instructed us that we are to refer to them as "haboob". I love the shemagh. I usually just wear bandanas but I fashioned one on a terribly cold deer hunt last year and it kept the wind at bay. It froze around the mouth from my breath, but I was generally comfortable.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Urinal Cake said:


> Very good concealment cover....


Very good concealment, not cover


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I have 3 in various colours. This way,no matter what I'm wearing when SHTF - I will be color coordinated.


----------



## tinkerhell

if that guy ever fell asleep at one of my parties, he would wake up with half his beard missing so he would have to shave the other half off or go around looking like a dork


----------

